# Anyone know what percentage of day 3 embryo wil survive onto blastocyst stage???



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi
Just had 4 day 3 embryos thawed this morning and 2 survived both have 8 cells.  We have been given the choice to have them back today or take them on to day 5 blastocysts.  Just wondered if anyone knew a rough figure of how many will go onto blastocyst as this is what we are keen to do.  There are just so many decisions.

Good luck to everyone having their FETs.

Nuunuufrufru xxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry noone replied to you.

I believe 40% of good day 3 embryos will survive to blast and further.

http://www.haveababy.com/SIRM/ivftransfer/transferday3vs5.html

So it might be worth the risk, if you didn't want to transfer the two embryos at day 3, but wanted to wait for a single embrto transfer. But it would be very disappointing if neither survived to day 5, esp if you were in any doubt about whether they would have fared better in the womb than the dish.

What did you decide? how did it turn out?

x

/links


----------

